# Samba's TDX



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I guess I got my answer to the "too cold to track question". 

We woke up to light snow, frigid temps and 40 mph winds. Drove to the tracking site and found a lot of other crazy people there too!

Samba did really well on her track. The snow did not cover the ground but it was there amidst the clumps of grass. It was in the teens for temps and the wind chill was -5 to -10. 

The Samba dog is 10.5 years old and I was not sure about putting her out there even. But, she wanted to go and started with confidence. She was track sure except for a bit of searching off in the ravine in the woods. I am sure the scent did interesting things there. We came of the woods a few feet off the track but she recovered it and did not stray again. Since she was right on the track most of the time, I was hopeful the articles would not be too difficult and she did nail those along the way. 

Our track was 835 yards long with 5 turns. Some of the turns were right up against round bales of hay. Those made interesting obstacles, but didn't seem to bother her. Going into our first piece of woods, we had a large log down. She did see that as an obstacle and went around one end of it to pick up the track on the other side. We had two sections of wooded track. I remembered to gather my line up as we went it but still we did have some tangling. Samba came out with a bloodied nose leather from brambles, but okay. 

As we were nearing the end, we crested a hill. The wind was blowing off of the large lake and really hit us with a blast. That was the only time she looked back at me and said "seriously??". I encouraged her and in a few yards we were at the glove. 

I am proud of the old gal! She was a trooper and so careful and accurate. I have often said the dog would walk over hot coals if I asked her to. Today it was bone chilling tundra to cover. Perhaps the conditions were not as bad for the dog's tracking as they were for the humans. Two TDs earned and two TDXs today. 

U-CDX Carmspack Samba CD RN TD and TDX this morning!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Such a lovely sunny tracking day with a balmy breeze lifting off that 7000 acre lake! :brrrwinter:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Totally Awesome!!! Congrats to you and Samba! What a trouper of a dog! 

That is one WELL earned TDX!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Way to go Samba!!!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

WOW!!! Big congrats to a determined team


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats!!! Tough tracking conditions. That shows great dog and great training, under strange conditions and different people.

Major Kudos!!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrat-hope you and both warm now!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Excellent... wait a minute EXCELLENT!!!! Congratulations... you should be very proud. TDX is a tough accomplishment to achieve.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big :congratulations:


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go Samba and Carla!!!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

That is an amazing accomplishment! Congratulations!!! :groovy:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats Samba!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Mega Congrats!!! :happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::groovy: :groovy::congratulations::snowmen::dancingtree: :boy_snowman::snowmen::snowflake::congratulations::groovy::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm going to be totally honest here. I have absolutely no idea what any of that means except for the fact she's an older dog and she did a fabulous job tracking and earned something special so i will say a heartfelt congrats on a great teamwork job well done! Yay for you guys!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What a dog!!!

Congrats to both of you!!!

What a great day it must have been (after you were warm in your car!)!!!

And as for "is it too cold to track?" Stark says a big NO WAY, NEVER!  And obviously Samba agrees!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Major congrats to you two!! Great way to start the day, no!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Thank you to everyone for the congrats! 

Haha ...Look at Achielles UD party up above. She has tracked with me many times and was one of my "blind track" layers. She really encouraged me to get out into that "worst weather so far" situation and give it a try.

Achielles UD said Samba was genius at tracking and that she could do it. No mention of my genius... and for a reason! Tracking is one of those things where you as a handler are the weakest link as a given. The dog is the one who must track. Sure, you really have to put out the effort to be sure your dog has seen a wide variety of scent pictures so that the day of the test does not present a challenge they have not seen, hopefully. 

Samba has significant spondylosis in her spine and some arthritis at this age. She has genetic tracking ability and has always been good at the endeavor. She also has a huge dedication to me and a great deal of heart. I think the dog showed a lot of heart to get out there and give it her best. People are saying I had a lot of "crazy" to do it!!


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

I am in awe of your Samba. What a truly fine dog! My Wilhoit had spondylosis quite badly, so I know Samba is some dog to have soldiered on for you and done such a fine job in such uncomfortable circumstances. Congratulations to you, too!


----------

